# Help--save me from myself!!!



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Daughter and I just got back from volunteering at local SPCA. There's a flat-coated retriever there named Shadow who needs a home. I've TLC'd a lot of dogs there but this is the first one I really felt bad about leaving behind. I said the dreaded words: "If he's here next weekend, we may have to take him home."

HELP. If you are in Northern California and you know someone who would like a really sweet adult dog, here he is. I couldn't find his picture on the website, but he looks like your standard flat-coated retriever. He has that sweet, melting retriever face with big eyes. Here are my observations from the 20 minutes I spent with him:

I believe he's been trained--has very good manners and a very gentle mouth when he takes treats, knows sit, was decent on the leash;
is not too dog reactive--was housed with a 1 year old and seemed to put up with him fine;
is very loving--liked being petted and liked being about people;
is very playful--chased balls and toys and had a good time.

He's 6.5 years old. He looks like he could drop 10 pounds but seemed agile. He's in Burlingame, CA, just south of San Francisco. If you know anyone who might be interested, please spread the word.  He's at the Peninsula Humane SocietySPCA: Welcome to Peninsula Humane Society & SPCA!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Good luck Outwest. I'm up in Canada so can't help but I wish you luck finding a home for precious Shadow


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

OutWest said:


> Daughter and I just got back from volunteering at local SPCA. There's a flat-coated retriever there named Shadow who needs a home. I've TLC'd a lot of dogs there but this is the first one I really felt bad about leaving behind. I said the dreaded words: "If he's here next weekend, we may have to take him home."
> 
> 
> HELP. If you are in Northern California and you know someone who would like a really sweet adult dog, here he is. I couldn't find his picture on the website, but he looks like your standard flat-coated retriever. He has that sweet, melting retriever face with big eyes. Here are my observations from the 20 minutes I spent with him:
> ...


If you think that he may be a pure bred FCR, contact FCR rescue:

Flat-Coated Retriever Society of America, Inc.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> If you think that he may be a pure bred FCR, contact FCR rescue:
> 
> Flat-Coated Retriever Society of America, Inc.



He's definitely pure bred. Our SPCA doesn't usually turn dogs over to other rescue groups (not that I'm aware of) because they are a no kill facility and do well in placing dogs themselves. But maybe I'll give the FCR group a heads up. Perhaps they have someone on a waiting list. Thanks for the info. 

I really am worried that if he's there next weekend I'll end up taking him home--and I have no business adding to my family right now!!! I keep seeing his sweet face...


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I didn't see him on the website, so perhaps he got adopted today!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't think they've had time to get him up onto the site with a picture etc. 

It's very hard! I've been thinking about him all day. I think because his face is so similar to Tucker's (just black!) and he had such big dark eyes. What am I thinking! :doh: I don't see how I could fit another large dog into this house. :doh::doh:

PS--did send a message to FCR Society.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Any updates on Shadow?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I looked at the website today and didn't see him. Not sure what that means at this point. Will be there over the weekend and will check. Hoping someone took him home! :crossfing


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I raised my boys from infant to toddler with three large dogs (2 Old English Sheepdogs and an Irish Setter). The house was small, but it was great.
When my daughter was born, we had one Sheepie, the Irish Setter and a Golden puppy. Bigger house and yard.
So no help from me.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh no! I honestly don't even go to the dog kennel side when I go do my Wednesday duty at our Shelter. I clean the cat room and found that if I go look at the dogs, I always find one I am partial to. NO MORE PETS!!! I would be a hopeless horder if I had the room I know. Just can't say no to so many of the wonderful dogs that come through. I am not a cat person, but enjoy some of them, so it is safe and know I won't bring one home, but if I worked in the dog section I would be ruined!

Keep strong and hopefully a family has adopted him, if not, then he was ment to be part of your family. I know from experience you can always make room for another and do wonderfully.

Let us know, and Chris it shows how big your heart truly is!


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, any idea how he is doing? If you can't stop thinking about him.... there's a reason! A connection! I'm no help am I....


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

*Shadow has a new home!!!*

So I went last night. And Shadow went home yesterday! His new person is another volunteer there. Staff member I spoke to said he is older and it seemed like a really good match. 

I'm very happy and a little disappointed too! Funny how that works. But mostly I'm just really glad he's in a forever home with an animal-loving human. 

Yeah Shadow! :artydude:artydude:artydude


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Now you can relax, and know he has a loving home! And maybe you can still see him?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Prob not. I dont know the man who took him. But I'm glad he's all settled now!


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

OutWest said:


> Yeah Shadow! :artydude:artydude:artydude


Ditto! Yeah Shadow!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*OutWest*

OutWest

I am so HAPPY THAT Shadow was adopted!! Do they know to notify you, if he is returned!! You never know!


----------

